# Does Costco Take Credit Cards Other Than American Express?



## Dawgluver (May 29, 2012)

We will soon be getting a Costco within reasonable driving distance, and I plan to get the basic Gold membership for $55.  I looked online and on Costco's website, and still can't get a straight answer.  Does Costco accept Visa credit card, or are they still strictly AmEx?  I saw where they will accept debit cards and checks, and I think you can buy gas with a regular Visa CC.  We get cash back with our Visa CC, and would prefer to use that instead of our debit card.  We don't have an AmEx card.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## justplainbill (May 29, 2012)

Last time I checked in our area, Costco only accepted cash, debit cards, checks, and their own credit card.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2012)

Here in MA and NH, Costco has a deal with Amex.  It's the only CC they accept.  Debit cards are accepted.


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2012)

Here in Canada the only credit card they accept is American Express. They accept debit cards, cash, and cheques. Most retail places here in Canada don't take cheques.

I have the executive membership and get back 2% on most stuff other than tobacco and wine. The year I signed up for that, they gave me a money back guarantee that I would save back at least as much as the extra membership cost.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2012)

American Express only and debit cards.  Actually, it keeps me out of real trouble.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2012)

I see they advertise the Amex card on their website so that may just be the only one.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 29, 2012)

Shoot.  Just as I thought.  Thanks, guys.

Oh, well, on the bright side, we will get a Costco!  45 minutes away is better than 3 1/2 hours!


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2012)

yup, only amex. they even have their own sposored amex card, where you get an additional fraction of a discount if you use their amex.

i tried to morph my amex, of which i've had since the 80's, into theirs but they wouldn't allow it. if i wanted the extra discount, i'd have to get their card and end up having two amex accounts.

no thanks. one is bad enough when dw gets her talons into it. 

have fun eating the samples lunch, dawg.


----------



## Barbara L (May 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> yup, only amex. they even have their own sposored amex card, where you get an additional fraction of a discount if you use their amex.
> 
> i tried to morph my amex, of which i've had since the 80's, into theirs but they wouldn't allow it. if i wanted the extra discount, i'd have to get their card and end up having two amex accounts.
> 
> ...


Grazing is one of the best things about going to Costco!


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2012)

heck, yeah! a little trail mix, a pizza roll, some crab dip, a teeny quiche, a cube of cheese, a tiny pita wedge or two, ... and you get to wash it down with a shot of a chondroitin/glucosamine drink, lol.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2012)

The grazing isn't all that good at my local Costco.


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2012)

no mini poutne, doughnuts, maple candies, or back bacon, taxy?

he hee, just kidding.

do the exit signs say "oot"?  

sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 30, 2012)

We have their AE card and it gives back 1-1 1/2 percent credit at the store at the end of the year if I am not mistaken. A big screen or two and regular trip can make make a difference. The benefits have been worth it! My wife deals with it But that is what I remember for what it is worth.


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2012)

1.5% of what equals $50 or $75? i suck at basic math.

unless you make big purchases every year, or buy a ton of small things for a group, you lose a few bucks. it's a genius idea tailored to the numbers. costco ain't in the business of losing money. not $1.

if they make a buck, their formula worked.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 30, 2012)

I could be totally wrong with the math but I remember getting about 350.00 in store credit the year we bought a tv for around 1800.00 and we shoppped their for diapers and formula pretyy regularly.I bet it it at least covered the membership for the year.(I could be wrong)

My wife handles the finances........I handle the kitchen!...It works for us!
We spend a few thousand yearly there and anything back is appreciated as well as the immediate savings.


----------



## Somebunny (May 30, 2012)

We find the Costco Executive membership (AMEX card)  well worth the price of the membership, I was skeptical at first, but we bought a tv the first year and the rebate paid for the membership, and more.  Then we started using the card for everything, we put all of our purchases on it, gas, food, entertainment, vacations, utilities etc.  even insurance and I have even been known to pay the real estate taxes with it.  The only thing I haven't been able to figure out how to pay on it is the mortgage and believe me if I figure that out its going on there 
too!   You get a percentage back from AMEX and as an executive member of Costco you get a dividend back from Costco ( that one has to be redeemed at Costco).  
DISCLAIMER:  I don't advocate using credit cards anywhere, by anyone, unless you use them responsibly.  The total balance of this card is auto-debited from our checking account each month.  If we didn't have this done it would be far too easy for it to get out of control, since most of our monthly expenses are on the card the monthly balance is substantial.  On the other hand we can track our monthly expenses rather easily tho there are a few places that don't take American Express.  If you are folks who pay off your credit card debt monthly, then I highly recommend this card and if you are okay with auto pay for your living expenses, I also recommend this method.


----------



## bakechef (May 30, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> We find the Costco Executive membership (AMEX card)  well worth the price of the membership, I was skeptical at first, but we bought a tv the first year and the rebate paid for the membership, and more.  Then we started using the card for everything, we put all of our purchases on it, gas, food, entertainment, vacations, utilities etc.  even insurance and I have even been known to pay the real estate taxes with it.  The only thing I haven't been able to figure out how to pay on it is the mortgage and believe me if I figure that out its going on there
> too!   You get a percentage back from AMEX and as an executive member of Costco you get a dividend back from Costco ( that one has to be redeemed at Costco).
> DISCLAIMER:  I don't advocate using credit cards anywhere, by anyone, unless you use them responsibly.  The total balance of this card is auto-debited from our checking account each month.  If we didn't have this done it would be far too easy for it to get out of control, since most of our monthly expenses are on the card the monthly balance is substantial.  On the other hand we can track our monthly expenses rather easily tho there are a few places that don't take American Express.  If you are folks who pay off your credit card debt monthly, then I highly recommend this card and if you are okay with auto pay for your living expenses, I also recommend this method.



We don't have the Costco Amex, but do have another rewards card.  Even with our modest expenses, we usually net $200 a year in rewards, it's free money!  I've known so many people that didn't realize that if you pay it off in full by the due date, then there is no interest!


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2012)

1% of $5,000 is $50.

The exit signs usually say "Sortie".


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2012)

Current membership is $55. for basic and $110 for exec. where you get 2% rewards.  You'd have to spend $2,750. at Costco in a year to offset the added membership cost.  Anything you spent over the $2,750 would give you actual financial benefit.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Current membership is $55. for basic and $110 for exec. where you get 2% rewards.  You'd have to spend $2,750. at Costco in a year to offset the added membership cost.  Anything you spent over the $2,750 would give you actual financial benefit.


I usually get back more than I pay extra for the executive membership. One year I didn't so I didn't renew, but they wanted to give me some sort of deal on renewing the executive part. The first year, I had a money back guarantee that I would at least make my money back.

I buy a lot of my groceries there. I buy the occasional big box of computer paper, cat litter, and not much else that isn't groceries. BTW, it's only two of us here.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (May 30, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> 1.5% of what equals $50 or $75? i suck at basic math.
> 
> unless you make big purchases every year, or buy a ton of small things for a group, you lose a few bucks. it's a genius idea tailored to the numbers. costco ain't in the business of losing money. not $1.
> 
> if they make a buck, their formula worked.



Right, simple math lesson Bucky.
1.5% of something is 50 translates to
1.5% * x = 50 x being the variable
1.5% =.015 in straight numbers
So now we have 
.015 * x = 50
Divide both sides of the equation to isolate x, the figure you are trying to determine.
Now we have
x = 50/.015
Now you can just use the calculator on your computer to get your number and next time you run into this problem you don't have to make TL and Andy do your math for you. 

So now that I'm done being a smart alec, the hubby and I have been trying to figure out if a Costco membership is worth it for us. On the one hand, the savings on gas would likely at least come close to covering the cost of the membership. On the other, there are only two of us and we just have a small appartment freezer and fridge. We do have a relatively large pantry though. I'm just not sure if the buying in bulk would be worth it for us.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I usually get back more than I pay extra for the executive membership. One year I didn't so I didn't renew, but they wanted to give me some sort of deal on renewing the executive part. The first year, I had a money back guarantee that I would at least make my money back.
> 
> I buy a lot of my groceries there. I buy the occasional big box of computer paper, cat litter, and not much else that isn't groceries. BTW, it's only two of us here.




Over the years, I check periodically with customer service.  they can tell you how much you've spent in the last year.  For me it's never enough to cover the added membership cost.

I'm actually going there later today.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2012)

> ...
> So now that I'm done being a smart alec, the hubby and I have been trying to figure out if a Costco membership is worth it for us. On the one hand, the savings on gas would likely at least come close to covering the cost of the membership. On the other, there are only two of us and we just have a small appartment freezer and fridge. We do have a relatively large pantry though. I'm just not sure if the buying in bulk would be worth it for us.


There's only two of us here too and I find the more expensive membership is worth it for me, though mine is about $10 cheaper because I am a business member. We don't even have Costco gas here.

Some of the stuff I buy: whole pork loin, ground pork, ground beef, cheeses, Folgers coffee in a huge container, big bag of "stir fry style" frozen vegis, coffee cream in litre containers, eggs by the 1.5 dozen, bacon in 3 or 4 500 g (~1lb) packs, dishwasher soap, almonds, walnuts, pecans, vanilla, passata, organic whole grain baguettes, ... A pantry is helpful.

I cut the pork loin into roasts and serving sized chunks and freeze them (I buy the plastic wrap at Costco too). I buy the ground beef in pre-shaped patties. They are about 1/2 lb each patty (the ones in the meat, not freezer, section are just plain ground beef at the same price as the big lump of ground beef). I freeze those individually and take out two or three for a meat loaf, etc. We did this before we got the chest freezer.

Tell the people at the customer service desk that you aren't sure that it is worth it for you. Sometimes they can arrange something, like letting you shop once or giving a satisfaction guarantee for 30 days. It's worth talking to them.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2012)

taxlady, how did you get my name on pag's quote?  I normally don't mind but the line about 'hubby and I' could send an inaccurate message...


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> taxlady, how did you get my name on pag's quote?  I normally don't mind but the line about 'hubby and I' could send an inaccurate message...


Beats me. I hadn't noticed.


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2012)

lol, tax. at least they don't charge you to go see the "egress".

thanks andy and pag. i was too tired to try to do a math problem. ask me to calculate in hex or differential calculus, and i'm your man.

but yes, that was my point. we don't spend a few grand a year at costco, so it wasn't worth it.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, tax. at least they don't charge you to go see the "egress".
> 
> thanks andy and pag. i was too tired to try to do a math problem. ask me to calculate in hex or differential calculus, and i'm your man.
> 
> but yes, that was my point. we don't spend a few grand a year at costco, so it wasn't worth it.


As Andy mentioned, you can ask the customer service people to see how much you have spent in the past.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2012)

I think I'll get the basic membership.  We will be taking a trip to Minneapolis, and they too have a Costco!  (Everyone has a Costco but us, it seems.  :grumble:  )Will bring the debit card.

Thanks for all the info and tips!


----------



## Somebunny (May 30, 2012)

bakechef said:
			
		

> We don't have the Costco Amex, but do have another rewards card.  Even with our modest expenses, we usually net $200 a year in rewards, it's free money!  I've known so many people that didn't realize that if you pay it off in full by the due date, then there is no interest!



Agreed, BakeChef . Our expenses are modest as well, in fact...... We are just plain cheap!  We like free money!


----------



## bakechef (May 30, 2012)

Somebunny said:
			
		

> Agreed, BakeChef . Our expenses are modest as well, in fact...... We are just plain cheap!  We like free money!



I'm kinda cheap myself, and I like earning money on money that I have no choice but to spend!


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Luckily, my work pays for my membership...I have to spend my time on a Saturday buying supplies for our work kitchen a few times a year, but they do pay me mileage to go there. Hubby gets a free membership. We would not spend enough on our own to justify joining.

And the grazing is good on Saturdays...other times, not so much.


----------

